# Who am I?



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Thought this might be fun. Who am I? Belly shot edition. Try to guess what morph these frogs are just by the belly.......


Frog one












Frog two













Frog three


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

lamasi..citronella and cobalt??? I am probably way off
Brian


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

1 std lamasi
2 regina tinctorius
3 black and green auratus


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

frogparty said:


> 1 std lamasi
> 2 regina tinctorius
> 3 black and green auratus


Thats sounds better then mine....
Brian


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

1. panguana lamasi 
2. regina tinc
3. g & b auratus


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Bingo -- first one is a panguana green legged lamasi but no one has guessed the other two yet. Any other takers???


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

2 giant orange tinc
3 green foot leucomelas


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

I almost want to say #3 in some type of pumilio...like rabalo or that one from that river that starts with a U....


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

#2
Tinc Matecho

#3
Yellow Trunc.

John


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

#3 turq and bronze auratus


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> #2
> Tinc Matecho
> 
> #3
> ...



Great job!!! Both of those are right!


----------

